# Steam Verifying Installation



## Damocles (Mar 25, 2017)

For a month now I've been having a strange issue and I wonder what you guys think about this.

So let's say I've just turned on my PC and logged into my account. Then I start Steam and a little window pops on the screen for like 3 sec and tells me "Updating Steam and below Verifying Installation". Then Steam starts normally. If I now exit Steam and start it again this window will not appear. But if I turn off my PC and turn it back on this message will again pop up only the first time when I start Stem after cold boot or restart.

My Steam client is up to date.

What's up with this???


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2017)

Damocles said:


> For a month now I've been having a strange issue and I wonder what you guys think about this.
> 
> So let's say I've just turned on my PC and logged into my account. Then I start Steam and a little window pops on the screen for like 3 sec and tells me "Updating Steam and below Verifying Installation". Then Steam starts normally. If I now exit Steam and start it again this window will not appear. But if I turn off my PC and turn it back on this message will again pop up only the first time when I start Stem after cold boot or restart.
> 
> ...



do you have "keep steam updated" or something checked in options? also, beta participation might cause that crap.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2017)

It does it to me on all three computers all the time, it's just making sure it's okay to run.

I mean, you payment info is on there after all. Don't you want it to make sure it's secure and such? Should trust it more than you trust your generals.


----------



## Damocles (Mar 25, 2017)

So you think this is a new feature?

And no, I am not participating in beta releases and I don't have any payment info in my account. I pay with paysafe card.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2017)

Damocles said:


> So you think this is a new feature?
> 
> And no, I am not participating in beta releases and I don't have any payment info in my account. I pay with paysafe card.



 Just for clarity's sake, can you post a screenshot or a picture of it? It might help, as im trying to imagine if i have seen it before


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2017)

Damocles said:


> So you think this is a new feature?
> 
> And no, I am not participating in beta releases and I don't have any payment info in my account. I pay with paysafe card.


When I had this happen I had a corrupted MBR on my Steam HDD.  Run a disk check on boot up.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2017)

if you mean this...Yes its normal, it happens all the time. Steam is an online DRM, and it is likely checking that its client is up to date(literally every time steam opens, it needs to check if its up to date), and user is singed in, content is synced, etc..ignore it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> if you mean this...Yes its normal, it happens all the time. Steam is an online DRM, and it is likely checking that its client is up to date(literally every time steam opens, it needs to check if its up to date), and user is singed in, content is synced, etc..ignore it.


It's not normal to update every time tho, and I'm guessing his issue was like mine where the update date being implemented was always a previous date that had already been updated.


----------



## okidna (Mar 25, 2017)

It happen to me since last month (or January, I don't exactly remember when) on my PC and 2 laptops, it doesn't bother me so I don't really care.
The verifying installation window only appears when I run/logged in to Steam for the first time (I didn't add Steam on Windows startup), if I close/exit the Steam client and then logged in again, the verifying installation windows doesn't come up again.

Try to properly logout/exit Steam before you shut down your PC. Right click Steam icon and choose Exit or choose Steam > Exit.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> It's not normal tho to update every time tho, and I'm guessing his issue was like mine where the update date being implemented was always a previous date that had already been updated.



 I'm certainly no professional in regards to this issue but everyone of my five pc's all do this when Steam is started. I don't think that it's actually updating , but im almost 100% certain that it's checking that it's up TO date though.

 Regardless of what specifically is doing, it's a function of the steam DRM, it's intended to be occurring, it's not something only happening to the OP,and that's perfectly fine to just ignore.

  Steam is constantly implementing new steps and security measures to keep on top of account stealing, manipulation of secure information, and or theft of that information. Any user should expect changes like this will pop up from time to time

Edit
 If you think it checking every time it's launched that it's up-to-date or secure is a bit much, sometime you should check out the steam guard mobile app manager. If you install and enable that app, it dynamically changes and updates a password only displayed on your mobile device every 15 seconds so if you need access to your account for say selling an item on steam community, or to change your password you have to go to your mobile device and physically check what the current security code is which changes every 15 seconds never-ending, now that's insanity . All of this because some kid got some gun stolen from CSGO,or whatever. it's literally more secure than my bank account is.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 25, 2017)

It does happen to me everytime on my main PC as well as laptops I have. They don't last long though. On my main PC, it lasts around 3 seconds. On laptops longer.

Maybe they suspect me for my fetish on women's thighs.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> if you mean this...Yes its normal, it happens all the time. Steam is an online DRM, and it is likely checking that its client is up to date(literally every time steam opens, it needs to check if its up to date), and user is singed in, content is synced, etc..ignore it.



I also see this every time, if not every day when I startup Steam, as long as it works I don't mind.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2017)

Just to clear it up, take note of the update date next time Steam updates *(The restart request window will have a list of all the fixes and the date of the update)*. It shows you this in the box before you allow it to update.  Then take note of the date the next time.  If it is the same date, you have a problem.  If it is a different date, then no problem.  It may take a few "updates" to be sure though.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 25, 2017)

Weird, I see the small dark window "Logging in user <insert your username here>" or something like that ... the white progress window only when the steam client update is pending from the last session (there's even "updating steam" info label on it)


----------



## Damocles (Mar 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> if you mean this...Yes its normal, it happens all the time. Steam is an online DRM, and it is likely checking that its client is up to date(literally every time steam opens, it needs to check if its up to date), and user is singed in, content is synced, etc..ignore it.


Yes, this is exactly what I see. I am concerned because this wasn't happening two months ago. It doesn't take long, about 2 - 3 seconds.
I'm actually surprised at how many people have this "problem" or weird behavior.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2017)

Damocles said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I see. I am concerned because this wasn't happening two months ago. It doesn't take long, about 2 - 3 seconds.
> I'm actually surprised at how many people have this "problem" or weird behavior.



In the end I guess it's nothing to worry about and your games are still there when you want to play.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2017)

Damocles said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I see. I am concerned because this wasn't happening two months ago. It doesn't take long, about 2 - 3 seconds.
> I'm actually surprised at how many people have this "problem" or weird behavior.



 Just so we're clear, this isnt a problem.it's supposed to happen. Steam changes very regularly, features are added ,changed,&  updated all the time to stay ahead of those who would exploit them.  That window that I posted a picture of in and of itself , is not a sign of a problem. As long as your version is up to date, and there are no other issues you're fine. If the message window i posted is what piqued your interest and made you nervous,disregard any worries and continue on with your life, your all good.

EDIT*
if you still feel anxious after this answer, please google "steam verifying installation upon each startup" and You'll see its added in the official Steam client changelog, released by valve, as well as reported by MANY users.also note that Normally when messages like this pop up, its due to the "web helper" process not properly shuttign down on the last session, it could also be due to a poor implementation of some client component in the DRM, regardless Valve IS aware of it, and if its NOT intended, it will be fixed, if it is intended, it will be there for a while.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2017)

I get it too, i feel its normal so i never questioned it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2017)

Just to be clear on MY answer, refer up to post 13.  I'm not talking about the "updating Steam" box.  I refer you to the request Steam makes to restart when it has been open for awhile.  Take a look at those before you tell it to restart..  It actually gives the date of the patch, and what it fixes. THAT is what I am saying to compare it to later.  Sooner or later, you are going to encounter this and it will be the same update, 4 or 5 days in a row.

The box you all are referring to above gives you no info and is merely Steam telling you it is updating.  There seemed to be confusion by people not understanding what I said.

Most of the time updates will happen frequently and all those notifications may be normal, but just like with Windows, take a look at what you are giving permission to update.  It's the only way you will actually know if there is a problem when Steam says updating, verifying, etc..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I get it too, i feel its normal so i never questioned it.



Me neither 

update.
upon looking into the issue the OP created this thread for, I have in the process started up Steam a few times, and EVERY time i DO, i get (as many people Do) a Ad for some dumb game, or whatever, but since lookign into the Issue @ hand, All my ad windows @ startup that normally have games advertisements, are blank with an error message..like below.
**Steam News* apparently its a dead news day at steam *


----------



## Damocles (Mar 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Me neither
> 
> update.
> upon looking into the issue the OP created this thread for, I have in the process started up Steam a few times, and EVERY time i DO, i get (as many people Do) a Ad for some dumb game, or whatever, but since lookign into the Issue @ hand, All my ad windows @ startup that normally have games advertisements, are blank with an error message..like below.
> **Steam News* apparently its a dead news day at steam *


Well, since you brought this up.....................I also get this error message from time to time. 
Would really like to know if it's possible to block this ad. Annoying as hell.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Just so we're clear, this isnt a problem.it's supposed to happen.



this.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 25, 2017)

Damocles said:


> Well, since you brought this up.....................I also get this error message from time to time.
> Would really like to know if it's possible to block this ad. Annoying as hell.



 If you're referring to blocking the ad from popping up I'm fairly certain that no is the answer. (Not that u asked but)I do know however that it is possible to edit XML documents from origin to stop theyre  ads from popping up whenever you launch origin ,but  i'm unfamiliar with the steam files.

 I actually had an Acquaintance who worked for origin walk me through how to modify the documents so it wouldn't pop up ads @ startup anything Less than a year apart from the last  appearance of an ad( essentially giving me one ad for Each 365 days). But I am pretty sure messing around with DRM files/installation can get you in trouble beyond corrupt installations(what i was told by origin employee) and might even be able to cause some type of restriction or banning so I don't recommend it unless you're very knowledgeable as far as what you're doing & what your modifying


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2017)

As I said, if you are getting constant updating, you have a problem.  Look at the steam updates below. It most certainly is NOT constant.

For example, if I keep seeing March 22 update every time Steam wants to restart to apply an update, then there is a reason to run chkdsk.


----------



## Finners (Mar 26, 2017)

Mine does this and it's a brand new install. Only got a couple of games installed to.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2017)

All of my machines that I have steam installed on does this but never bothers me.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 26, 2017)

I've had this happen to me too. But I've noticed this happening only when I have a VPN enabled. As soon as I disabled it, never happens.


----------



## Damocles (Mar 26, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> As I said, if you are getting constant updating, you have a problem.  Look at the steam updates below. It most certainly is NOT constant.
> 
> For example, if I keep seeing March 22 update every time Steam wants to restart to apply an update, then there is a reason to run chkdsk.


No, in my case this does not happen. I updated my Steam client a couple of times and it all went well, never got stuck or anything like that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2017)

Damocles said:


> No, in my case this does not happen. I updated my Steam client a couple of times and it all went well, never got stuck or anything like that.


No, not stuck. If the date of the update it wants to restart for is always the same, that is what I'm talking about.  It will update fine, but the next time you start computer and start Steam, it will show the same update date on the request to restart to apply update. That's the only reason I can see that Steam wants to restart to apply updates every time, which is what I was under the impression you were asking about. As you can see from the second screenshot, Steam only updates about every 3 weeks.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 26, 2017)

the date of the current version of Steam is March 22. Mine is also Quite current, i have also gone beyond, since there seems to be some contention as to whether this is an actual issue or not, and submitted a ticket to steam support. My guess is one of two things.

1- this is an intended function of steam, and is simply a part of the startup procedure.and the message is a "multi purpose" message for verifying/updating steam.
2- it is an issue with some component of steam inner workings, but has No real impact on how steam functions, and will be ironed out in a future release of the client.

regardless of which of the two possibilities, or if its even a different issue i havent considered, It will be answered soon ,and we can put this to bed.

and to clarify again,(with this issue this thread is about) the only thing being questioned is why our clients are displaying a short window message about steam verifying/updating. there is nothing else happening in this matter, other than steam launching as it is intended to, no restarts, no anything.

I will post back when I get a response from steam, and I know for a fact im not the only user who has submitted a ticket on this issue, hopefully it will be answered sooner than later.




rtwjunkie said:


> As I said, if you are getting constant updating


there is NO contant updating, i think your misunderstanding what is happening here. steam updates take more than 2 seconds. this is simply a window popping up with a generic update/verification of the steam client message. nothing more. no update is occurring, it is simply verifying that steam is up TO date,i have submitted a ticket regarding this, and we should have an answer soon hopefully, but this isnt about updating, its just about the message itself. nothing more.

edit
now im not getting it. but it normally always happens upon restart of the entire PC.re edit* 
Yup got after pc restart


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok, I understand now.  I was under the apparently mistaken impression that Steam was always popping up the restart window to apply Steam updates.  

If THAT were happening and it kept showing the same update date (in this case, the current one, March 22), then it would indicate an MBR problem on the Steam drive.

As such, since I now understand the OP issue, no problem then, it is simply Steam telling you it is checking in with home.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 26, 2017)

A


rtwjunkie said:


> Ok, I understand now.  I was under the apparently mistaken impression that Steam was always popping up the restart window to apply Steam updates.
> 
> If THAT were happening and it kept showing the same update date (in this case, the current one, March 22), then it would indicate an MBR problem on the Steam drive.
> 
> As such, since I now understand the OP issue, no problem then, it is simply Steam telling you it is checking in with home.



 I think I missed three or so of your posts on page 1, but this morning I went back and read through it, and I'm thinking to myself "what are you talking about ?"

 But then I came to the second page and it occurred to me that it was likely that you were either mistaken or confused about issue.

Easy enough to happen I mean there is posts in here about what you were referring to, but what DOP and myself and several others are experiencing is a rectangular window that pops up for about a second or two just as you launch steam, then it goes away ,& steam behalves normally. I'm pretty sure that it's a legitimate window that's just verifying everything is current but I have read posts on the other forums including steam that may indicate an issue. But it's likely a simple coding issue not security related,&   Certainly  not user related.

 With any luck steam will respond to my ticket sooner than later and we can get an answer to this once and for all. Because it is something that just started happening recently and there doesn't seem to be a definitive answer on line in either direction as to what it is


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2017)

**update* to all those who may be interested in this issue..
*
i submitted this ticket to Steam support, regarding this issue,





the response i got was this....



* 

so, it seems the message that the @OP was curious about IS indeed a normal function of Steam (i also attached a screenshot of the actual message to avoid any possibility of confusion on the behalf of support)...the only possible concern would be if the message doesnt go away after a few seconds, but otherwise, all is well, and user should see this message fro mtime to time, or eachtime you start steam.*


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 28, 2017)

It's completely normal for our client software to apply same update upon startup over and over again ... this is to ensure you have the latest version installed over the same version.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> It's completely normal for our client software to apply same update upon startup over and over again ... this is to ensure you have the latest version installed over the same version.



 It's not applying any update. It just checks that it is up TO date, nothing more. No update is occurring, that was some confusion earlier on in the thread


----------



## Damocles (Mar 29, 2017)

Well, that's great. I was worried that this was a software issue but it looks like it's a new feature. I don't really read the changelog everytime steam updates


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2017)

Damocles said:


> Well, that's great. I was worried that this was a software issue but it looks like it's a new feature. I don't really read the changelog everytime steam updates



 nor do i.


----------



## efexza (Apr 16, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> if you mean this...Yes its normal, it happens all the time. Steam is an online DRM, and it is likely checking that its client is up to date(literally every time steam opens, it needs to check if its up to date), and user is singed in, content is synced, etc..ignore it.



i found a fix:

http://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/1/135514507321526274/


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 16, 2017)

It's not really a fix as nothing is broken, this just hides the notification is all.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 16, 2017)

I get this Every time i log in to play a game, I just click the cancel and my game starts


----------

